# Lire des films à la suite



## Serge.Sp (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse d'avance au cas ou la question a déjà été posé, mais vue le nombre de tentative que j'ai faite ici et sur google, mes recherches son restés sans résultat.
Je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible, donc j'ai une bibliothèque de dessin animé pour ma petite fille, et lors de la fin d'un film j'aimerais que le prochain se mette en route automatiquement comme c'était le cas sur mon lecteur mutimedia.
Actuellement je suis obligé de le faire manuellement.

J'ai essaye de faire une liste de lecture dans Itunes regroupant tous ces films mais je n'arrive pas à la retrouver sur l'Apple TV 3.

D'avance merci pour votre aides, et bon dimanche à tous


----------



## sparo (7 Octobre 2012)

Ce n'est pas forcément une solution mais j'ai constater que lorsque je lance les films sur l'ATV par l'application remote depuis mon 4s les films ce suive les un derrière les autres


----------



## Serge.Sp (7 Octobre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas forcément une solution mais j'ai constater que lorsque je lance les films sur l'ATV par l'application remote depuis mon 4s les films ce suive les un derrière les autres



Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse, c'est vrais ce n'est pas vraiment la solution, il faudrait que je puisse le faire en lisant les films avec la télécommande qui se trouve beaucoup plus pratique.

C'est bizzare qu'on ne puisse pas le faire avec l'Apple tv, alors qu'avec tous les lecteurs Multimedia que j'avais c'était possible.

Vraiment pas pratique cette apple tv mais je suis sur il doit surement y avoir une solution quelques parts.

Encore merci pour m'avoir répondu.


----------



## Serge.Sp (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé une solution a ce problème, car c un vrais problème pour moi, ma petite fille ne sait pas utiliser la télécommande donc je suis à chaque fois obligé de le faire à sa place pour qu'elle puisse visionner le film suivant.

Pour rappel j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour que les films se suivent l'un dérrière l'autre, même avec l'appli remote sa ne fonctionne pas.

D'avance merci pour votre aides.

Salutations


----------



## Azko (28 Octobre 2012)

Avec la télécommande je ne sais pas si il y a l'équivalent (vu que je l'utilise jamais), mais pour l'astuce Remote la solution est simple : il faut mettre tes films d'animation dans la catégorie Série TV sur iTunes. (avec comme nom de série dessin animé par exemple) 

À la fin du premier film, la suite se lancera sans problème normalement. (Bon je suis sur l'ATV2, mais je ne pense pas que ça pose le moindre problème sur la 3)


----------



## Serge.Sp (29 Octobre 2012)

Azko a dit:


> Avec la télécommande je ne sais pas si il y a l'équivalent (vu que je l'utilise jamais), mais pour l'astuce Remote la solution est simple : il faut mettre tes films d'animation dans la catégorie Série TV sur iTunes. (avec comme nom de série dessin animé par exemple)
> 
> À la fin du premier film, la suite se lancera sans problème normalement. (Bon je suis sur l'ATV2, mais je ne pense pas que ça pose le moindre problème sur la 3)



Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer, il faut juste que je trouve comment mettre mes films dans la catégorie Série TV sur itunes
Encore merci pour tous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------

C'est bon j'ai trouvé comment mettre mes films dans Série TV, reste plus cas voir se que sa donne
Encore merci et bonne soirée a tous et à toutes


----------



## thebustre (4 Novembre 2012)

alors ?


----------



## Serge.Sp (5 Novembre 2012)

thebustre : Alors sa ne marche pas, j'ai bien mes films dans le dossier série tv mais même avec Remote le prochain film ce lance pas automatiquement
Vraiment dommage alors que la plupart des produits multimedia le font je n'arrive pas a comprendre que Apple tv n'ai pas cette option
Cela fonctionne avec la musique je ne vois pas pourquoi sa ne fonctionne pas avec mes films


----------

